# EPF for proof of fund?



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,

Can I use employee provident fund (India) statement as one part of proof of funds for the Canada PR VISA. Secondly, I am a little worried about what will happen if it is rejected as a proof for funds? In the latter case, how does the chronology of events work? Will I have to pay the PR VISA fees first and then wait and watch if EPF is accepted? if rejected, will I forfeit the amount that I have paid as visa fees?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The answer is NO! You must have the funds in a bank account, provable by bank statements that you own the funds. You need to pay the application fee(s) which will not be refunded. You only pay visa fee(s) after approval.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*epf as proof of fund*



Auld Yin said:


> The answer is NO! You must have the funds in a bank account, provable by bank statements that you own the funds. You need to pay the application fee(s) which will not be refunded. You only pay visa fee(s) after approval.


Thank you so much. I am quite clear about the fees now. I am still a little skeptical if it HAS to be in the bank account. From all that I have read online, CIC prefers liquidity and it considers EPF to be in this category because EPF can be withdrawn once you decide to immigrate overseas.

Not doubting your answer - but I think it is worth giving another thought.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well if you believe it’ll be accepted as liquid funds then go with it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pankajk83 said:


> I am still a little skeptical if it HAS to be in the bank account.



It does.




> From all that I have read online, CIC prefers liquidity and it considers EPF to be in this category because EPF can be withdrawn once you decide to immigrate overseas.


Bank accounts are far more liquid that that fund you are talking about. But if you think you can do that, go ahead and try.





> Not doubting your answer - but I think it is worth giving another thought.



First, you are wrong. Second, if you think it is worth another thought then by definition you DO doubt Auld Yin's answer.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

colchar said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Auld Yin and Colchar,

I don't mean to be disrespectful. The very fact that you are trying to help means a lot. I read on a few other forums that a few Indians had shown a PF statement when they got the ITA. Once the PR was granted, they liquidated these funds into the bank account. This is exactly what I had in mind. However, if you think even this approach is unacceptable by CIC, it would be really helpful to know.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pankajk83 said:


> Hi Auld Yin and Colchar,
> 
> I don't mean to be disrespectful. The very fact that you are trying to help means a lot. I read on a few other forums that a few Indians had shown a PF statement when they got the ITA. Once the PR was granted, they liquidated these funds into the bank account. This is exactly what I had in mind. However, if you think even this approach is unacceptable by CIC, it would be really helpful to know.


If what you’ve said is true and you’re prepared to take a chance, then use those funds. If it were me and I was determined to achieve Immigration success I would liquidate the funds before I made the applicantion.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pankajk83 said:


> Hi Auld Yin and Colchar,
> 
> I don't mean to be disrespectful. The very fact that you are trying to help means a lot. I read on a few other forums that a few Indians had shown a PF statement when they got the ITA. Once the PR was granted, they liquidated these funds into the bank account. This is exactly what I had in mind. However, if you think even this approach is unacceptable by CIC, it would be really helpful to know.



Have you read the CIC website to see what they require? 

As they're the ones who will be adjudicating the application, they would and should be your first "go to" source of information about what they require from you to lodge a successful application - after all, it _is_ a good chunk of money you're having to part with and your whole future in Canada depends on the outcome of your application and you're not the first person nor will you be the last person from India to apply to come to Canada, so it's very likely they will be able to help you with your query.

If I were you, I'd read what they have to say first and then email them for more information, if there is any part of their information that I found unclear.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*EPF as proof of fund*



Auld Yin said:


> If what you’ve said is true and you’re prepared to take a chance, then use those funds. If it were me and I was determined to achieve Immigration success I would liquidate the funds before I made the applicantion.



Hi Auld Yin,

So the only option I guess is to resign from your job as soon as you get the ITA so that you have sufficient time to liquidate the PF. As far as I know, liquidation of EPF is not allowed while in service.


----------

